# Key Fob Works like crap. Range is extremely bad.



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

Hello Gentlemen! 

I made a post such a long time ago and it really went no where. Since the archives are not up yet, I can't bump that post up. 

Anyway, my situation is this: 

My keyfob, will only unlock/lock the doors if im two-four feet away from it. 

Hold it up above my head, hold the remote with only two fingers in hopes that it wont block the signal, nothing. 

You're probably thinking that I need to change the batteries in the remote, would make sense right? Well, its been done already. 

I don't know how your remote performs, but I am overly upset about its terrible range. 

What I was considering, is finding the antenna wire/receiver and extending it, perhaps along side the ceiling trim, on the inside of course. 

Let me know what you think. 

ps, the car is a 2000 TTQ. 

-DJmart


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Mine's not great. maybe a few feet. thought that was audi standard..


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Mine's not great. maybe a few feet. thought that was audi standard..


 No clue! 

Those GM remotes will work from inside no matter where! Nissans too, even my friends Acura.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

there is a procedure to re-establish the range of your key. there was a guy that tried all kinds of wacky stuff on his car so people pretty much got him banned on here. He had a lexan glass/whatever material roof and did things like the single wiper blade mod w/ instructions. he has some good ideas but too extreme for few so he eventually got mad when people bashed his stuff. long story short I was looking for someone to find his username/SN to help identify who it was to get the old thread. People said it actually did extend the range, just needed a recalibration or something similar. 


edit: 
looks like I found him, stjacket or something similar.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

not that this helps all that much but I found the original link using google; not is is dead of course. I tried using "waybackmachine" to recover the information. that doesnt work 

forums.thecarlounge.net/zerothread?id=4250461&postid=56992176


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Mine's not great. maybe a few feet. thought that was audi standard..


 That's what I thought too.  The range on mine sucks too.


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

ShockwaveCS said:


> there is a procedure to re-establish the range of your key. there was a guy that tried all kinds of wacky stuff on his car so people pretty much got him banned on here. He had a lexan glass/whatever material roof and did things like the single wiper blade mod w/ instructions. he has some good ideas but too extreme for few so he eventually got mad when people bashed his stuff. long story short I was looking for someone to find his username/SN to help identify who it was to get the old thread. People said it actually did extend the range, just needed a recalibration or something similar.
> 
> 
> edit:
> looks like I found him, stjacket or something similar.


 
I found his user ID at audiforums. I sent him a PM, if he gets back to me, I'll let you know. 

Otherwise, are there any electrical guru's who know where the antenna resides?


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

I've seen people extend their signal in their Mk4's....theres a DIY on their section of the vortex.


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

00_Bora said:


> I've seen people extend their signal in their Mk4's....theres a DIY on their section of the vortex.


 I just looked but I didn't find anything, only a few expired/lost links..... 


can you show me?


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

You need to find the wirethat runs to the antenna and splice it, then run another wire up along the roof of the car. There was a good diy in the MKIV forum, but your right it's gone. If you can get a wiring diagram out of the bently you should be set


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

jetta2.8 said:


> You need to find the wirethat runs to the antenna and splice it, then run another wire up along the roof of the car. There was a good diy in the MKIV forum, but your right it's gone. If you can get a wiring diagram out of the bently you should be set


 
This is exactly what I wanted to do, its just a matter of knowing where it is. 

I'll look through my bently manual.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

hold the keyfob to your chin when you press the buttons. You'll be surprized how good this trick works.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

I too was looking for a DIY on this, mine sucks and contacted AUDI on a scematic of where it runs and everythign they had trouble telling me  

Stjacket was an okay guy, he had alot of great ideas but he was missunderstood and frustrated easily. . . the jetta DIY didnt work for me as it wasnt in the same place oin my TT ( I have an 01 225)


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

http://www.billswebspace.com/ExtendingMKIVKeyFobAntennaRange.htm 

shenanagains on the chin trick


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

weird, i usually get a good 20 feet or so on mine


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

It must be that plate in your head.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

No one ever has a definitive answer for this problem. . . Pisses me off 

I have a car that was 50K+ new and its keyless entry system gets beat out by the keyless entry system of a 15k POS Ford Focus . . . 

Wtf is that sh!t


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

jason bouchard said:


> No one ever has a definitive answer for this problem. . . Pisses me off
> 
> I have a car that was 50K+ new and its keyless entry system gets beat out by the keyless entry system of a 15k POS Ford Focus . . .
> 
> Wtf is that sh!t


I agree man, terrible.

I looked at my Bentely manual and the only thing it shows in the schematics is that an antenna exists... well duh.... But where?

I'm not sure where that module is even located.

I have been doing that under the chin crap and it works a little better, whilst looking like an idiot.


----------



## hodfolly (Jun 15, 2010)

ok, guys. the antenna, it ends up in the passenger side of the windsheild pillar 1/2 the way down, it then travels accross the windsheild under the headlinner right behind the sun visors, and it can be accesed by pulling down the center headlinner vanity light, just look for a clear plastic line, that looks like a fm radio antenna, thats it.

it then travels back the drivers side roof, down into the the drivers side rear seat area right behind the cd changer location but back and up. you need to remove the drives side rear interior pannels, cloth and plastic, to access the central locks controll unit. i spliced a new antenna in there, and then routed it outside. 

the range on these cars is effected by the following.
1.FCC regulation on the key fob transmitting output,
2.number of keys matched inside the cental locks contoll unit, ie, key 1 works the best, key 2 sucks.
3. the tt has special insulated glass, like the other audi's. the factory did not forsee it effecting the range as much as it does, there is a recal for the a6 addressing the issue in detail. 
i hope this helps.


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

hodfolly said:


> ok, guys. the antenna, it ends up in the passenger side of the windsheild pillar 1/2 the way down, it then travels accross the windsheild under the headlinner right behind the sun visors, and it can be accesed by pulling down the center headlinner vanity light, just look for a clear plastic line, that looks like a fm radio antenna, thats it.
> 
> it then travels back the drivers side roof, down into the the drivers side rear seat area right behind the cd changer location but back and up. you need to remove the drives side rear interior pannels, cloth and plastic, to access the central locks controll unit. i spliced a new antenna in there, and then routed it outside.
> 
> ...


Good information here! That antenna goes all over the place, you'd think the signal would be good.

I can completely agree with the glass, it has an interesting tint to it. 

Seems rather difficult to just get to the unit, do you feel it was easy or no?


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Wow so basically it already is where we planned to put it? Hmm I Ned to do some research, but maybe there is some device that could amplify the incoming signal? How about hooking that jawn up to the antenna on the roof?


----------



## hodfolly (Jun 15, 2010)

the antenna needs to be a certain length to work right. ive tried to use the radio antenna for amplification, it worked great, but it made the system very very sensitive, and the alarm would go off at random.
I needed to route a new antenna the same length as the factory one outside the car on the underside.


----------



## TavoG (Dec 3, 2009)

funny story about my key! i did my laundry and left it in my jeans pocket , then i threw everything in the dryer and i heard it fumbling around after a long time, whoops. I freaked and ran out to see if it worked still.... and IT DID.  it was awesome to not buy a new one, they are pricey.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

wasnt that funny..

but anyways, if the TT already has an antennae that runs all over the body like that, there really isnt anything much you can do aside from boosting the signal the key fob transmits...good luck with that.

i guess you can figure out how to run the antennae wire outside of the car's skin, and not have it look like crap.

like if you had a plastic sideskirt and had the antennae behind the skirt, or behind the plastic bumper, or ran it around the entire car through all the bumpers and skirts.....the metal chassis is killing the reception.

really though, why do you need such range? you only have to unlock it when your at the car, and lock it when you get out(which places you right at the car again).


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

TavoG said:


> funny story about my key! i did my laundry and left it in my jeans pocket , then i threw everything in the dryer and i heard it fumbling around after a long time, whoops. I freaked and ran out to see if it worked still.... and IT DID.  it was awesome to not buy a new one, they are pricey.


Lol, I doubt this increases your range..... haha.




> speed51133!
> 
> wasnt that funny..
> 
> ...


I agree, what is the point if it really does run all over the car like that? and, if I can't check to see if my car is locked from inside my house, that sucks.

It also sucks if I want to roll down my windows, and i am walking towards the car, and they begin rolling down, and as IM COMING CLOSER TO IT, the remote drops out and the windows stop half way.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

oh, my fob doesnt roll the windows down anyways. i have to use the key, and i prefer to just get inside and use the switch at that point. 

i know there is a way you can get it to with vag com i guess.

i guess double checking the lock from far away is nice. 
your gonna need to plant a fob inside the car, and use a cellular based remote to activate the signal from the fob....talk about range. hahah


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> oh, my fob doesnt roll the windows down anyways. i have to use the key, and i prefer to just get inside and use the switch at that point.
> 
> i know there is a way you can get it to with vag com i guess.
> 
> ...


Yes, I reprogrammed the central locking system to allow for window control via remote.

I heard about some system where a cellphone can text or call you or something if the alarm goes off, talk about over kill. Insurance


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

at least your key fob works. Mine no longer unlocks, locks or opens the trunk from any range. The shop I go to can't figure it out. And it's not the battery, neither of my keys work. Chance that the batteries in both dieing at the same time is slim to none. Especially one I never use.

Damn those electrical gremlins. My dome light has a mind of it's own. Will turn on randomly while driving and the only way to shut it off is to switch it to the Always Off postion. Then I switch it back a few minutes later and it wont turn on at all. My passanger window will, on occasion, not roll up all the way. Just stays down that quarter of an inch when you open the door. Doesn't go up till I soft reset them by holding down the window button for a few seconds. :banghead:


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

I recall that thread on the antenna location and IIRC it was on the passenger side pillar by the dash...


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

iamraymond said:


> hold the keyfob to your chin when you press the buttons. You'll be surprized how good this trick works.


Very true. Works. :thumbup:


----------

